# Some Of You Are Familar With This Forum-Pics Of Concealed Carry



## AquaHull

Let's See Your Pic's - How You Carry Concealed.

From Defensive Carry


----------



## Kahlan

Thanks for sharing. I scanned through the pics. Especially liked seeing the pictures of the women. Guess I need to see which feels more comfortable. The bra one just doesn't look comfortable to me and I wouldn't be able to pull it off regardless.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Kahlan said:


> The bra one just doesn't look comfortable to me and I wouldn't be able to pull it off regardless.


Now THAT can have more than one connotation! ::clapping::


----------



## Kahlan

Haha


----------



## ntxwheels

Kahlan said:


> Thanks for sharing. I scanned through the pics. Especially liked seeing the pictures of the women. Guess I need to see which feels more comfortable. The bra one just doesn't look comfortable to me and I wouldn't be able to pull it off regardless.


Hmmmm..


----------



## SARGE7402

It's one thing to carry a pistol concealed for a short period. Try it 24/7 for a couple of days and you'll quickly see why the newer polymer 9mm's and 380's are so popular. Also what happens when you have to use a public restroom. Now your piece is exposed to all and laying there on the nasty floor.


----------



## ntxwheels

SARGE7402 said:


> It's one thing to carry a pistol concealed for a short period. Try it 24/7 for a couple of days and you'll quickly see why the newer polymer 9mm's and 380's are so popular. Also what happens when you have to use a public restroom. Now your piece is exposed to all and laying there on the nasty floor.


I always make sure my piece doesn't touch the floor. Same thing for my gun.


----------



## Denton

Kahlan said:


> Thanks for sharing. I scanned through the pics. Especially liked seeing the pictures of the women. Guess I need to see which feels more comfortable. The bra one just doesn't look comfortable to me and I wouldn't be able to pull it off regardless.


I would think llmatunes' carry would be comfortable and would make drawing much easier. (page three)


----------



## csi-tech

Ladies have a couple more options than men but I am a huge fan of strong side waist carry.I had an ankle holster and it was nice to have for backup but a terrible CCW option. Any option that is not connected to you is bad. (purse, briefcase, glove compartment etc.) bra, thigh, belly band might be ok for a backup too. Just give me a medium caliber, high capacity compact semi auto pistol in a belt slide holster. I can wear that all day and forget I even have it on. Paddlebacks just suck.

I take my gun out of the holster in the restroom and place it on the tissue dispenser.


----------



## Camel923

ntxwheels said:


> I always make sure my piece doesn't touch the floor. Same thing for my gun.


Some people are just fortunate enough to be born with clearance. The rest of us are not.


----------



## Smitty901

Take a look at kangaroo carry works well for some with smaller and lighter weapons One my daughter use often.
Kangaroo Carry


----------



## Prepadoodle

You might also want to look at the Sneaky Pete holsters. They aren't as concealed as some, but you don't have to worry about your gun printing and can be worn with anything.









sneakypeteholsters.com


----------



## Kahlan

Prepadoodle said:


> You might also want to look at the Sneaky Pete holsters. They aren't as concealed as some, but you don't have to worry about your gun printing and can be worn with anything.
> 
> View attachment 8010
> 
> 
> sneakypeteholsters.com


I tried to search the internet so I wouldn't have to ask and sound dumb but couldn't find it.... What is gun printing?


----------



## Denton

Kahlan said:


> I tried to search the internet so I wouldn't have to ask and sound dumb but couldn't find it.... What is gun printing?


Gun printing lets the observant know you are carrying. The notion of concealed carry is that people do not know. No reason the bad guy should know to shoot you, first, or to move to disarm you before doing whatever else it is he has planned.


----------



## csi-tech

I like the Kangaroo Carry option. When I'm in uniform I wrap a belly band around my ballistic vest. All I have to do is unzip my shirt and I have a Glock 26 right there should my duty weapon go out of service. It also has a spare pocket that accommodates a personal battle dressing, 2nd magazine and a Smith bear claw style knife for opening carotid arteries and jugular veins. There is also a place for a tag with blood type, next of kin and medical warnings. Makes summertime a little more miserable but worth the added weight.


----------



## alterego

A few pics of me in my uniform getting warm after hunting this morning.


----------



## alterego

The draw.


----------



## 7515

Dallas Archer of Tennessee has the ultimate concealed carry holster.

Cops: Teen Had Loaded Revolver In Her Vagina | The Smoking Gun


----------



## alterego

Shazham.


----------



## 7515

But the all time concealed carry winner is this kid.
Makes you wonder why the thug types like those baggy pants....


----------



## Prepadoodle

Extreme case of printing...


----------



## dwight55

This is the one I like the best: it just carries, . . . day in, day out, . . . no problem.

I have considered those little guns, . . . ankle carry, . . . fanny pack, . . . other ideas, . . . this one works, and I guess if it works, it don't need fixed. Actually this is the little one, . . . the other one is full size, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kahlan

My wardrobe is going to need some adjustments...


----------



## 7515

My in the pant holster is very similar Dwight55.
When I am walking or standing with my arms by my side it in not noticeable too badly.
If i need it it is easy to get to.


----------



## ntxwheels

Camel923 said:


> Some people are just fortunate enough to be born with clearance. The rest of us are not.


Well dang! Coffee through the nose ain't half bad...


----------



## Slippy

As far as "printing" is concerned, here at Slippy Lodge, the question often is; Is that a .45 acp on your vest with 230 grains of jacketed hollow point stopping power with 2 spare mags or are you just happy to see me?

View attachment 8018


----------



## ntxwheels

Prepadoodle said:


> Extreme case of printing...
> 
> View attachment 8015


Is she carrying the extra taters from your bug out groceries??


----------



## Smitty901

Kahlan said:


> My wardrobe is going to need some adjustments...


 The LC9 covers up well.


----------



## Kahlan

Smitty901 said:


> The LC9 covers up well.


No more dresses. And will need longer looser shirts. Easy enough adjustments.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Kahlan said:


> No more dresses. And will need longer looser shirts. Easy enough adjustments.


Leave it to a woman to get a CC license in order to justify shopping! You will probably also want shoes, and, you know, accessories.


----------



## Kahlan

Prepadoodle said:


> Leave it to a woman to get a CC license in order to justify shopping! You will probably also want shoes, and, you know, accessories.


Hahahaha ::clapping::


----------



## Piratesailor

Over the years I've experimented with a number of holsters. My requirement was to be tuckable for every day use with a suit or business casual, comfortsble for use on the weekends with jeans, shirts and a tshirt or golf shirt (un-tucked) and comfortable in very hot weather when worn against the skin. I also wanted a small form factor. Form factor being just one belt clip, not two. I settled on a Theis horse leather single clip holder. It met all the requirements and I wear it consistently. 

My other dilemma was when I'm walking. I try to walk a few miles every day and wear gym shorts or sweats. Obviously no belt. So I use a belly band type holster that seats low and deep and is comfortable. Can't remember the brand. 

I carry appendix style or near so. Left handed though. Tactical reasons I don't believe in carrying on hip or lower back. Just my preference and comfort.

Picture posted weired and upside down but you get the idea.


----------



## James m

Shoulder holsters. Nobody said anything about shoulder holsters.


----------



## Kahlan

James m said:


> Shoulder holsters. Nobody said anything about shoulder holsters.


Shoulder holster is definitely not for me. It's going to have to be belly, back or side. I guess I really just need to try them and see what I feel comfortable with. My hips might be too bony, not sure that would be very comfortable. Ok not _bony_ but uncomfortable.


----------



## James m

You need to go with what works for you. My comment was a general one. Experiment until you find what you like.


----------



## adian

Could always get a conceal carry shirt. They fit like Underarmour but have pockets to place your pistol in each side


----------



## Kauboy

SARGE7402 said:


> It's one thing to carry a pistol concealed for a short period. Try it 24/7 for a couple of days and you'll quickly see why the newer polymer 9mm's and 380's are so popular. Also what happens when you have to use a public restroom. Now your piece is exposed to all and laying there on the nasty floor.


Why would anyone do such a thing?
I detach before "assuming the position", and just set the gun and holster in my dropped jeans. I keep the waist up around my knees.
That, or just set the gun on the tank.

Both keep it out of sight.
Never would I let it touch the floor... ewww.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Proper concealed carry...


----------



## alterego

Kahlan said:


> Shoulder holster is definitely not for me. It's going to have to be belly, back or side. I guess I really just need to try them and see what I feel comfortable with. My hips might be too bony, not sure that would be very comfortable. Ok not _bony_ but uncomfortable.


Please pm me pics of the aforementioned belly backside and hips and I will help make recommendations.

Trust me I am an expert.


----------



## Kahlan

alterego said:


> Please pm me pics of the aforementioned belly backside and hips and I will help make recommendations.
> 
> Trust me I am an expert.











Oh wait... you said to _pm_ them. My bad...


----------



## Slippy

Kahlan said:


> View attachment 8070
> 
> 
> Oh wait... you said to _pm_ them. My bad...


That was unexpected Kahlan. But EXCELLENT comeback!::clapping::


----------



## Kahlan

Slippy said:


> That was unexpected Kahlan. But EXCELLENT comeback!::clapping::


Hehe


----------



## Old SF Guy

That's how I'm packing my weapon:









it's a derringer....aww shit sorry...that's me with a grenade..... sorry...thats just so gay I gotta laugh about it...


----------



## Arklatex

I think it's crazy that I can walk the streets of Texas with an AR slung but I can't have a sidearm on my hip unless it's under my shirt. I do have a few "concealed carry" type handguns but time and time again I find myself going out with the 1911. It's an old friend and it carries well.


----------



## Kahlan

Slippy said:


> That was unexpected Kahlan. But EXCELLENT comeback!::clapping::


I guess Alterego didn't appreciate my humor.


----------



## alterego

Kahlan said:


> I guess Alterego didn't appreciate my humor.


Not the case. I liked it alot. I spent an uncomfortable amount of time zooming up looking for levels of detail that are not their.


----------



## Kahlan

Haha <3


----------



## Prepadoodle

Maybe I'll post a few pics of me in my Speedo, just to show you what 'printing" is all about.


----------



## Kahlan

The first pic is why I said I'd need a new wardrobe to carry concealed. Everything I own is too tight or short. 2nd pic a little better. Mind you I still have to go get my conceal holster. Hopefully this weekend. Then I'll be able to better see how it fits and what to wear.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I just hope you won't try to carry a black gun while wearing brown shoes, that's just tacky.

Consider getting an extra magazine holder/pouch when you get the holster. Wear it on the opposite side to balance out the weight. Otherwise, you will lean to one side and just walk around in circles.


----------



## Kahlan

Prepadoodle said:


> Otherwise, you will lean to one side and just walk around in circles.


This just made me laugh...


----------

